# Are citicas 100dsv okay for wading?



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been reading on couple posts about the new shimano citica 100dsv. My question is that Im planning on buying the citica and using it for wade fishing in galveston and freeport. Is this a pretty good reel to use? Im pretty sure I am going to be dunking it in the water. What other reels should i look at. I know people are going to tell me to clean it well and i shouldn't have a problem but Im not very skilled in taking things apart and putting it back together. My main worry is that the citica doesn't come with the a-rb bearings. I know the old green curados didn't have the a-rbs as well but they have held up well. What is the least low maintaince reel i can use for this type of saltwater fishing?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Others will speak up, but for me I have a old curado and it has never failed....I'm not as good as others keeping their gear dry LOL so when I say no problems for me, you can count on it getting wet from time to time. I would like to buy a new one, mine is showing it's age...but it is so hard to put something down that is time tested. The calais or citica would be some first look choices.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

The Citicas will work just fine. So far I like the ones I have. Good luck on what ever you get.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Lone Star Graphite Rods
Team Brown Lures
Team AMP Lures
Team Mosca Boats


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I have the 100 & 200....and have had no problems.....they work great.....they have been dunked a few times.....just wash them gently.....let water run over them....or soak in a bucket...


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

I was taught never to soak a reel as this would tend to drive any salt further into the inner workings of the reel.

A gentle misting, then a wipedown with a rag is what I do with my reels.

Shimmano has some maintenace guides for servicing your own reels here.

The Citica D is a good reel to use in the surf and Bay, I have been very happy with my 200dsv around Padre Island and the Laguna Madre. Some other alternatives are the Daiwa Coastals, or Abu Revos, and the Curado D's.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

The Citica 100DSV is a great reel and you should have no problems. Like any reel just be sure to rinse off and keep it maintained. I've been using the Curado 100DSV for wading and have been very pleased with their performance.


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Have had mine since the beginning of the year. So far so good. I haven't dunked it yet(knock on wood). All I do is rinse it off, take the left side plate off, pull the spool out, and re-oil it after evry trip. I NEVER break mine all the way down. Usually take them in about once a year to get maintenanced. BTW, I fish saltwater exclusively. As you said, take care of it, and I think you will enjoy the Citica 100dsv very much.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Citica will be fine for wade fishing. As long as you properly maintain the reel then it will last you for years. 

B1


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

what is the difference between the 100dsv and the 200dsv other than the size and the number of bearings? I see that the 200dsv has one more ball bearing. Does that mean the 200 is smoother?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The SV stands for Salt Version. It will have a deeper spool and possibly larger handle paddles depending on the size of the reel. Internally they are the same with the exception of drag ratings, and should have the same amount of bearings.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Hmmm - I thought DSV stood for "Deep Spool Version".


GCB


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The D is the generation. We offer a DPV version and an DHSV. The PV is the Power Version and the HSV is the High Speed Version.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I bought a Citica 100DSV today at Sportsman's Warehouse. The guys at SW said that the Citica is basically the old green Curado, and that you can add a bearing somewhere to it that will make virtually like the new Curado. Is this factual and if so how much is that bearing and where does it go?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That bearing on the 100 size is on the handle shaft. If you are fishing it in salt water i would leave the set up as a bushing. Less maintenance later and more durable because the bushing will not rust like a bearing can.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

I've got a citica 200D and no problems thus far, and it's been abused thoroughly.


----------

